# Electric Yellow Holding Eggs



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, My female electric yellow is holding some eggs in her mouth. I have zero experience breeding cichlids or caring for the fry but I do have the space to setup a few holding/grow out tanks. 

When would be the best time to transfer the female to get the eggs from her? Or do I wait until they are fry? I'm just afraid she's gonna eat everything.

Thanks for any tips,


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Hey guys, My female electric yellow is holding some eggs in her mouth. I have zero experience breeding cichlids or caring for the fry but I do have the space to setup a few holding/grow out tanks.
> 
> When would be the best time to transfer the female to get the eggs from her? Or do I wait until they are fry? I'm just afraid she's gonna eat everything.
> 
> Thanks for any tips,


What I usually do is separate her after 4-5 days, she should spit them out after 21-24 days.
If she looks to be getting on the thin side you can strip the fry from her after 18 days, by then the fry would be free swimming, they won't need to be fed, they'll still have the egg sack for their food supply.

Pickup some powder food for the fry or you can grind some NLS cichlid formula. I feed my fry 3 times/day, 30% water change every 3-4 days. Depending what your filtrations is, definately get a prefilter so the fry don't get sucked into the filter.

I've got a colony of 5females and 1male, once they start breeding, they don't stop. I'm contemplating separating the male to stop them from breeding, I have atleast 1 female holding every month.


----------

